# comment changer la langue du systeme avec resedit?



## polo50 (10 Septembre 2001)

La question est dans le titre Pour pouvoir ouvrir des applis us qui ne tournent pas sur le systeme fr.
(les versions US arrivent souvent 6 mois avant les fr)

comment fait on??? si quelqun a le mode d'emploi
ou un lien intéressant  merci.


----------



## LCT (10 Septembre 2001)

Vos applications américaines ont les meilleures chances de tourner sur votre Mac tel qu'il est.
Essayez donc d'abord de faire marcher ces applications sans toucher à rien.
Si cela ne marche pas, vous pouvez bidouiller comme suit à vos risques et périls : 
Dupliquez le Finder et le System après avoir sauvegardé les originaux.
Ouvrez les copies avec ResEdit. Vous y trouverez une liste d'éléments (dits "pickers") ayant des noms comme "accl", "actb", "acur" etc.
Cliquez deux fois sur le picker "vers". Vous y trouverez deux ressources (ID 1 et 2). Cliquez deux fois sur ces ressources et réglez le "Country code" sur "00 - USA".
Glissez le Finder et le System originaux à la Corbeille.
Glissez à leur place dans le Dossier Système le Finder et le System modifiés (en veillant à ce que leur nom soit exactement "Finder" et "System").
Attendez quelques secondes et redémarrez.

[09 septembre 2001 : message édité par LCT]


----------

